# Dx recurrent uti's



## MsMaddy

** PLEASE HELP ME FIND DX FOR RECURRENT UTI'S ** 


THANK YOU IN ADVANCE

MsMADDY


----------



## kathyshelton

599.0


----------



## EARREYGUE

I also add V13.02 hx.of UTI


----------

